# Electrical Problems-Fuse Socket Mis-Wired!



## taneal1 (Nov 3, 2011)

'97 240SX - Just bought this car. The previous owner couldn't keep the battery charged. 

The engine compartment fuse box has a 7.5A fuse labeled "ALT S." There is no wire connected to one side of this fuse socket and a yellow wire is connected to the other side. The yellow wire is connected to the S terminal on the Alternator. The side of this fuse without a wire should have a Black wire with a red stripe from the 100A fuse located in this same fuse box. 

This Black and Red wire from the 100A fuse has been incorrectly connected to the A.C. fuse next to the ALT S fuse. 

HOW in the world can I remove this wire from the WRONG fuse socket, and then reconnect it to the correct fuse? I have tried every possible way to release this %$&@@ wire, but it will NOT come out of the connecter!

Thanks to anyone who can tell me HOW to disconnect, then reconnect this wire...

Tom


----------

